# Need 4 color process transfer vendor



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello!! I am in need of a transfer company that does 4 color process transfers at decent pricing and good quality. I am currently looking at Dowling as there experience and quality is unquestionable but I am looking for quantities in the 50 - 100 range and the separations charge they have throws my pricing out of whack. Thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you seen Rick's spreadsheet? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Its got about half a dozen or so vendors you can sample and price.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

semo does 4 color process and a fair price

Larry


----------



## manz (Jun 20, 2010)

I sampled 4 vendors, Dowling was far the best. 
Easy transfer, very nice hand and washability.


----------

